# Sticky  Body work, The early days!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*HERE IS A THREAD FOR THOSE ABOUT TO RESTORE: *Here are some pics of EXTENSIVE body work, and customization.......In the begining...."Eh, dosen't look too bad".


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

So...off to the shop for a strip down and chassis removal......" Holy crap"! A bit more rust than we originally thought.....replace the rotten panels, and re-enforce certain areas......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Fortunately I found 2 doors, and 2 fenders, that were rust and dent free....so on they go...then the entire shell goes onto the rotesserie for stripping. Blasted inside, mechanical (sanded off) outside....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Next, defective areas were welded, banged, heated , shrunk, stretched, etc....to get the car "straight". At this time the fire wall, and transmission tunnel, and floor were modified....LOTSA" metal work, and Fabrication..... To BE CONTINUED......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*MEANWHILE:* I was constantly scourcing parts. For instance, a CHASSIS. I ordered this one from Street Rod Garage , Took some careful planning ahead, designwork, thinkin' and worring...BUT fit like a glove....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The chassis was disassembled, blasted, powdercoated, and re assembled....ready to receive the "new" body. All while Rich Hoffman and I spec'd out a new motor and transmission...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Motor being biult....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

More pics of the engine build..... I will continue later...gotta go pick up some parts, and 100 octane gas for tomorrows fire up!!!arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric love your build, are those frost plugs your pointing at tapped?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, they are tapped, and O ringed.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

MODS, Thanks for making this a "sticky"...I will continue the saga, with photos during the coming week! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Meanwhile, back at the body shop........custom, and factory seams were welded, ground, and filled. The body smoothed and primed.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

And sanded, and primered somemore.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I forgot...the body was sent out to be LINE-X coated underneath...then mated to the chassis, BEFORE the final sanding!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyway...the body went back onto the chassis, and got ready for paint...

STAY TUNED FOR THE NEXT THRILLING ADVENTURE !!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The under side of that thing looks awesome! :cheers
LINE-X huh? Cool.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee, Yes I have a friend with a towing business. He also does LINE-X brand truck bed liners.....We did the entire bottom of the car, and the wheel wells...it loohs great in real life. very happy with it! Eric


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Rukee, Yes I have a friend with a towing business. He also does LINE-X brand truck bed liners.....We did the entire bottom of the car, and the wheel wells...it loohs great in real life. very happy with it! Eric



Eric,
I really like the look of the Line-X on your car in the pictures. I think when the time comes for my underbody I'll look into it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The stuff is tough as nails....AND very sound deadening. E


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Line-X? What an awesome idea! Is that sprayed on? Rolled on?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The car gets taped off and sprayed...the stuff is about 180* when it hits the metal....cured and ready for action in an hour! eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The car was then lovingly taped, cleaned and painted.....BLACK, semi gloss black on the firewall, and a custom red inside to match the red leather interior......but first it was sprayed inside with a product that seals, sound proffs, and heat shields...we even did the trunk floor and inside the quarter panels, and doors.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The "carcass" as I like to call it was then sent back to my house, after an initial cut/buff.....all except the front fenders, header panel, and LeMans hood ( which will need some "custom work")..these parts will be finished and installed AFTER the motor and most underhood systems are installed. We started installing parts: brakes, gas tank, Vintage Air, Tallon Hydroboost .....as one "system" is being installed, it becomes evident that some things may not fit properly...or that one needs to stop installing a part...and install another first to keep acsess.....fun, and confusing!!! TO BE CONTINUED>>>>>!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

We are slowly continuing to install components....here goes the Vintage Air and the engine and tranny.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The guy in the blue shirt(above post) is Rich Hoffman, he built the engine. he also works on the car with me a couple nights a week......The other guy in this post is me, your humble narrator......While we wait for parts, answers, etc.....we will work on other components. The dash and interior parts, for example....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Did some reassembly today....installed the wiper motor (had to drill and re-tap the holes). Put the speedo cable in place (had to get an extra long one). Installed the hydroboost unit into the fire wall, this also holds the brake pedal/steering column into the f-wall. Installed the e-brake pedal. Modified the heater/AC controls into the control unit.....Had the dash bezel, ash tray and glove box door painted to match the dash/door tops. And some little things that I can't remember........It's gonna get crowded under the dash, real fast!!! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It has become very obvious that I WILL be doing some custom steering shaft fabrication...rack & pinion-headers-custom column-custom chassis don't get along well......my brain hurts...:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Recently got back from Beautiful FLORIDA ! Gotta re group the garage (clean and put tools away) . I will continue working on the car tomorrow. It's gonna get steering linkage, glass (conversion to power windows) and weather stripping next. I picked up both front fenders at the body shop.......I was fortunate enough to find DENT and RUST free 67 fenders from a guy in Pa. a while back....they look sweet all clean and painted!!! I would also like to point out the last pic...that is the parlor, AKA the "delicate parts" room. Thank you Mrs. Animal!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I installed the painted dash bezel, wiring harness and PETE SERIO special Rallye Gauge option over the last couple days. NOTE : there is a clock instead of a tach, this was a VERY late 67 option. I am thinking about having the "trim plate" around the radio painted red like the dash, so it looks more factoryish.... Pete custom made the dash gauge package for me...the tach will go on the hood. Wood trim by WABBIT'S in Texas.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I miss her already. Dropped the 67 GTO off at Don's East Coast Restorations to get all the glass put in.....Don's also did all the trim polishing for me ...EXCELLENT workmanship.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry I took so long to post....been in and out of a couple hospitals.....any way, here are some pics of the installed grey tinted windows and polished beltlines, driprails, ald front and back windshield moldings...The glass is now available clear, tinted factory green, or tinted grey (not an applied film). also while we were digging around in the doors, a Specialties Power Window set-up was added....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hospitals.... you ok podnuh????

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeaaaaaah, nothing the Doc's couldn't fix.....tore stomach membrane. And had an epidural to stop back pain....nice pic! Eric PS Doc's gotta make some money too, so they can drive cool stuff also!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice! Looking sharp


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks bro....great avatar by the way!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks amazing Eric! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks John, we have another "work surge" planned for next week....trying to make the PERFORMANCE YEARS open house (6/15)! eric:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking good and the burl wood is tits!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks Everyone. I've been meaning to work on this thread a bit. Haven't had the time or energy lately....I'll get to it soon, with plenty o' pics.....Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I haven't posted on this thread in a while, so.....I now have a full interior in the car. I used a red interior from a 2006 GTO. The front seats require track modifications, then are basically a direct bolt-in. The rear seats are another story.....we seperated the upper and lower seat backs and bottoms from the 2006 "frame work". Then spaced the lowers in the 67 rear lower seat frame....then made black "filler" areas to fit the 67 rear seat configuration. The UPPERS required more work...they are about 7 inches too tall, and too close together.SO...we removed the skins, cut 7 inches from the MIDDLE of the foams, and skins...re-seamed the skins...put them back on the foams, and installed them onto original 67 GTO seat back frames...properly spaced, and then, like the bottoms, "filled the remaining area with black filler, and added a early 60's Pontiac speaker grill, and a custom made lower "grill" for sub-woofer sound ducting (and it looks cool)..... RESULT: the rear seats install like original 67 seats, and aren't too tall anymore.......PICS BELOW


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gonna try to get back into this thread again soon......2 weeks or so.....thanks for all the "Views" and compliments!!!!!!!:cheersarty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric!!!! Good to see you, sir... :cheers

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

So..where were we...I continued to trim the car out, adding new knobs, a slightly wild sound system, and a few other goodies....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A few more interior shots.... note the access panel in the trunk, between the 2 sub woofers....there are 2 1000 amp Marine batteries mounted within, also a wiring block for accessories one positive, and one negative (ground) DON"T FORGET---ground is just as important as the 'hot lead'!!!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back, Eric! Sure is good to find your tracks again.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

X2, Glad your back E! Hope you've been enjoying that beautiful GTO. :seeya:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That GTO is so freakin awesome Eric!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Gents!:grouphug:


----------



## SpeedSLC (May 24, 2015)

Amazing job on the restore. I commend you, so great to see something come back to life like that!


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

Eric Animal said:


> So...off to the shop for a strip down and chassis removal......" Holy crap"! A bit more rust than we originally thought.....replace the rotten panels, and re-enforce certain areas......


I bought 2 of the lower quarter sections, both from different companies, they were not curved, like the original, seen the same problem with another GTO being restored. How was yours? Did you ran into the same issue?


----------

